# Question regarding xterm



## therue (Nov 11, 2019)

It seems more OpenBSD and FreeBSD people prefer the the default xterm (especially now that it offers utf-8 support).   

I have always used urxvt in the past; but to be honest, urxvt doesn't seem to render foreign languages very well so I'm considering trying out xterm for this reason and because that's one less package I will need to install.  

However,  

1. Is there a way I can set up xterm to select and open url links (with keyboard) like how urxvt is able to do with url-select?  
I found this: xterm*charClass: 33:48,37-38:48,45-47:48,64:48,58:48,126:48,61:48,63:48,43:48,35:48  
but this only allows the user to triple-click to open the url link.  
Aside from that, there seems to be a patch that someone came up with from the arch forum: select-needle.
But is there really no default way of accomplishing this in xterm?  

2. If i typically have a lot of terminals opened. Would it be more resource efficient to run urxvt instead of xterm? Since urxvt can be run via the urxvtd daemon.  
Here is a RAM test someone did: https://files.catbox.moe/ry6v5c.png 

Anyways, would love to hear what you guys think.


----------



## userxbw (Nov 11, 2019)

__





						https://lukas.zapletalovi.com/posts/2013/hidden-gems-of-xterm/
					





					lukas.zapletalovi.com
				




scroll down to URL section. anything other than that   I donno.


----------

